# Longchamp in Canada?



## kaye

Does anyone know where I can buy Longchamp bags in Canada? and more specifically, in Toronto? I remember buying my Le Pliage bag on Bloor St. at a luggage store but I don't think they are there anymore (I bought it in 2004).Please help a fellow Torontonian out. Thank you!


----------



## pursecrzy

http://www.bettyhemmingsleathergoods.com/

The store is in Yorkville. They used to be on Bloor but moved a few years ago.


----------



## chiffre

So that's where Betty Hemmings went!

I was looking around for the longest time and, ta-da!, here it is.

And hello, my fellow Torontonians!


----------



## pursecrzy

Hi!

I never went into the store when it was on Bloor, but was looking for a Le Pilage & found where they moved to.


----------



## kaye

pursecrzy said:


> http://www.bettyhemmingsleathergoods.com/
> 
> The store is in Yorkville. They used to be on Bloor but moved a few years ago.


 
yes! thank you!
i always wondered what happened to them.


----------



## ringing_phone

Where can I buy Longchamp bags in Canada?  Or where can I buy them online and have them shipped to Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## kings_20

You can get some good deals on Ebay on Longchamps.  Donovans in Alberta sells them, but I'm not sure about shipping.  Check the Longchamp website for stores.


----------



## pursecrzy

I don't know if you're in Toronto or not but this thread Longchamp in Canada tells you where to buy them in Toronto. You could call the store and see if they'll ship to you.


----------



## ringing_phone

Where/what is Donovans?  I'm in Alberta.


----------



## kings_20

^^

Here's the info on Donavans from the Longchamp website.

*DONAVANS
*10507-109 STREET
CANADA, T5H3B1
T5H3B1 ALBERTA
CANADA
Tel 780-428-9119


----------



## ringing_phone

Thank you!  I'll check it out!


----------



## kkc

i think i've seen a small collection in a tiny boutique on yonge, around avenue to eglinton intersection. If you're from Toronto, its closer to the big sporting life store and keep walking south towards eglinton. They also carry some limited editions of le pliage and its so cute!


----------



## Bagages France

Hey ! There is a new shop in Quebec city selling Longchamp ! It has been here for two years now. The adress : 

Bagages de France
74, rue  Saint-Louis
Québec
418-204-7224
info@bagagesdefrance.com

Have a nice day =)


----------



## Purseonable

There is a store in Bayview Village called La Borsa. They carry a lot of Lonchamp bags there. They also have another location in Yorkville.


----------



## Moune

Hello,i'm looking for a longchamp bag for a while now!and i'm still searchin
someone can  tell where i can find a longchamp bag in montreal please?


----------



## sign_coach925T

I would like to know if you can but longchamp in  canada spefically toronto and to know if the pricing is that much different from in the states ( respectively canada). My semester is getting ready to finish up and will be in  toronto for end of year party ( my school is on the canadain/NY border. so before i leave for back hom in city for summer was wondering if i could pick up a Longchamp bag for summer classes in city in toronto. You help would be much welcomed.


----------



## Crystalina

Have you checked Holt Renfrew?


----------



## sign_coach925T

k i will check them out but i did not remember seeing them  the agian i was surprised they sold coach and was side tracked my Marc


----------



## BagSlave

http://www.bettyhemmingsleathergoods.com/

The store is in Yorkville. They used to be on Bloor but moved a few years ago.

There is a store in Bayview Village called La Borsa.


----------



## ruthfmc

Duty free at the airport carries a pretty good selection - something to keep in mind for your next trip


----------



## Purseonable

A store called La Borsa in Bayview Village Shopping Centre carries Longchamp. The mall is located at the corner of Bayview Avenue and Sheppard Avenue. They used to have a location in Yorkville as well, but I think that may have closed. Prices are probably a bit higher than in the US; I think the cheapest place to find them is in duty free at many US and European airports.


----------



## Mrs. MC

I saw these bag the other day in person and I can't believe how much they cost. I like my Baggallini expandable tote waaaaaay better. Maybe you could look at those, they are much less expensive. I honestly don't see the reason for the high prices for these bags. I know that didn't answer your question just giving my friendly opinion, good luck !


----------



## Pandy

Mrs. MC said:


> I saw these bag the other day in person and I can't believe how much they cost. I like my Baggallini expandable tote waaaaaay better. Maybe you could look at those, they are much less expensive. I honestly don't see the reason for the high prices for these bags. I know that didn't answer your question just giving my friendly opinion, good luck !


 
Where do you find Baggallini?


----------



## Mohnblume

Longchamp has a great Onlineshop where you can design your own Longchamp. But I don't know if they ship to Canada.


----------



## ballet_russe

there's already a thread on this topic:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-in-canada-321261.html


----------



## Mrs. MC

Pandy said:


> Where do you find Baggallini?


I found my in Marshalls for 20 dollars but you can order them online if you do a google search or go on thefind.com you can do a search for expandable tote. I love mine ! It poured the other day and I had the kids change of clothing, my accessories, makeup and some very important documents and everything stayed nice and dry !


----------



## javee27

Just want to let you know that Studio BiBa carries Longchamp.. I was there this afternoon and they have new stuff coming in 3 weeks time..


----------



## PurpleBerry

Does anyone know if there's a store in Calgary?
I don't mind purchasing online, as long as it's reputable.

Thanks!


----------



## toni0

You may find some handbags in Blu's. Good luck!


----------



## PrincessD

Moune said:


> Hello,i'm looking for a longchamp bag for a while now!and i'm still searchin
> someone can  tell where i can find a longchamp bag in montreal please?



Ogilvy sells Longchamp in montreal.


----------



## Man@Mallory

Bagages France said:


> Hey ! There is a new shop in Quebec city selling Longchamp ! It has been here for two years now. The adress :
> 
> Bagages de France
> 74, rue  Saint-Louis
> Québec
> 418-204-7224
> info@bagagesdefrance.com
> 
> Have a nice day =)




May I ask the mods, how this rather obvious advertisement got through?  Especially as it was post number 1. ^_^


----------



## iloverien

I'm buying a longchamp soon. if u live in montreal canada, it cost 195 + taxes n less in duty free shop at the airport =)


----------



## dreamscapexl

Betty Hemmings Leathergoods in downtown Toronto (Bloor area). I bought a Longchamp bag just a few months ago from there, made in France. They are an official carrier of Longchamp. I spent $213 (with tax included) for my large Le Pliage.


----------



## Jiaojiao

Does anyone know where to buy long champ in Vancouver? Thanks a lot.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Also looking for somewhere in Calgary to buy Longchamp, or any sort of online boutique that is based in Canada.  I want to avoid duties/customs.


----------



## gabz

Lida boutique in Ottawa also has them


----------



## seton

*Longchamp to Open First Canadian Location at Yorkdale Shopping Centre!*



*Longchamp* lovers, rejoice! Its just been announced that the iconic French luxury brand is opening its first Canadian store at Torontos *Yorkdale Shopping Centre*  in 2015! The new 1,600 square foot flagship store is going to be open  to the public in late spring, and will be opening in the expansion wing,  rubbing elbows with the likes of *Holt Renfrew*, *Ted Baker London*, and *Hugo Boss*. 
_We are delighted to welcome Longchamp to Canada. Longchamps  international reputation and must-have bags are already leading fashion  items in this market. said Claire Santamaria, Yorkdale Shopping Centre  General Manager. No other Canadian shopping centre has the proven track  record that Yorkdale does in terms of helping launch international  retailers in this country._


_http://styleblog.ca/tag/longchamp/
_


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> *Longchamp to Open First Canadian Location at Yorkdale Shopping Centre!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Longchamp* lovers, rejoice! Its just been announced that the iconic French luxury brand is opening its first Canadian store at Torontos *Yorkdale Shopping Centre*  in 2015! The new 1,600 square foot flagship store is going to be open  to the public in late spring, and will be opening in the expansion wing,  rubbing elbows with the likes of *Holt Renfrew*, *Ted Baker London*, and *Hugo Boss*.
> _We are delighted to welcome Longchamp to Canada. Longchamps  international reputation and must-have bags are already leading fashion  items in this market. said Claire Santamaria, Yorkdale Shopping Centre  General Manager. No other Canadian shopping centre has the proven track  record that Yorkdale does in terms of helping launch international  retailers in this country._
> 
> 
> _http://styleblog.ca/tag/longchamp/
> _



I discovered this recently when checking out Yorkdales store update page, very cool! I cannot believe the location will be that large! Can't wait.


----------



## Christofle

Moune said:


> Hello,i'm looking for a longchamp bag for a while now!and i'm still searchin
> someone can  tell where i can find a longchamp bag in montreal please?



Ogilvy's on De la Montagne/St-Catherine carries them.


----------



## mimika

seton said:


> *Longchamp to Open First Canadian Location at Yorkdale Shopping Centre!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Longchamp* lovers, rejoice! Its just been announced that the iconic French luxury brand is opening its first Canadian store at Torontos *Yorkdale Shopping Centre*  in 2015! The new 1,600 square foot flagship store is going to be open  to the public in late spring, and will be opening in the expansion wing,  rubbing elbows with the likes of *Holt Renfrew*, *Ted Baker London*, and *Hugo Boss*.
> _We are delighted to welcome Longchamp to Canada. Longchamps  international reputation and must-have bags are already leading fashion  items in this market. said Claire Santamaria, Yorkdale Shopping Centre  General Manager. No other Canadian shopping centre has the proven track  record that Yorkdale does in terms of helping launch international  retailers in this country._
> 
> 
> _http://styleblog.ca/tag/longchamp/
> _



Wow can't wait!! in the past I was get my longchamp at the Toronto airport store...thanks for the great news


----------



## Iridescent

Beyond the Rack sometimes has Longchamp at a slight discount. I've also bought from Bagshop. Free shipping to Canada. First purchase is eligible for discount with code "bagshop" I believe 

Hope this helps


----------



## herro.squirrely

So excited for the store in Yorkdale! I got all my bags from bagshop but it would be nice to see colours and styles in real life.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iridescent said:


> Beyond the Rack sometimes has Longchamp at a slight discount. I've also bought from Bagshop. Free shipping to Canada. First purchase is eligible for discount with code "bagshop" I believe
> 
> Hope this helps



Does bagshop broker?


----------



## astromantic

A few weeks ago I saw three LPs in the GTA: one short handle small, one short handle medium (both classic) and one large neo at Winners. Prices ranged from $90-$130. I would consider the price for larger pieces decent. Looked authentic to my eyes as stiching was straight, good zippers and all leather pieces were properly finished


----------



## HesitantShopper

astromantic said:


> A few weeks ago I saw three LPs in the GTA: one short handle small, one short handle medium (both classic) and one large neo at Winners. Prices ranged from $90-$130. I would consider the price for larger pieces decent. Looked authentic to my eyes as stiching was straight, good zippers and all leather pieces were properly finished



I've seen them too, they appear authentic, also saw LP backpacks. NOt seen a neo would love a small one of those lol


----------



## Iridescent

HesitantShopper said:


> Does bagshop broker?



Hi. When I bought last year I wasn't charged extra on fees but this year in Jan I noticed brokerage fee added to my bag  .... Prices are in USD. If you like a color that is on sale then it's worth buying with the exchange otherwise I'd wait for Beyond the rack from now onwards. 

Hooe this helps


----------



## herro.squirrely

Iridescent said:


> Hi. When I bought last year I wasn't charged extra on fees but this year in Jan I noticed brokerage fee added to my bag  .... Prices are in USD. If you like a color that is on sale then it's worth buying with the exchange otherwise I'd wait for Beyond the rack from now onwards.
> 
> Hooe this helps



I've purchased bags from bagshop last year and recently ordered one. I wonder if I'll also get charged fees. :wondering


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iridescent said:


> Hi. When I bought last year I wasn't charged extra on fees but this year in Jan I noticed brokerage fee added to my bag  .... Prices are in USD. If you like a color that is on sale then it's worth buying with the exchange otherwise I'd wait for Beyond the rack from now onwards.
> 
> Hooe this helps



Thank you! that definitely can take a deal and tank it lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

herro.squirrely said:


> I've purchased bags from bagshop last year and recently ordered one. I wonder if I'll also get charged fees. :wondering



Hard to say, if they don't broker it'll likely depend on who they use to ship it, update when you get it if you wouldn't mind? it's good to know these things makes a difference on whether the deal is worthwhile.


----------



## herro.squirrely

HesitantShopper said:


> Hard to say, if they don't broker it'll likely depend on who they use to ship it, update when you get it if you wouldn't mind? it's good to know these things makes a difference on whether the deal is worthwhile.



I definitely will!


----------



## HesitantShopper

herro.squirrely said:


> I definitely will!



Perfect, Thank you.


----------



## ildera5

LONGCHAMP at Yorkdale is NOW OPEN .


http://yorkdale.com/yorkdale-says-bienvenue-to-longchamp/


----------



## HesitantShopper

ildera5 said:


> LONGCHAMP at Yorkdale is NOW OPEN .
> 
> 
> http://yorkdale.com/yorkdale-says-bienvenue-to-longchamp/



Your kidding!? wow.. just on the heels of me needing choose my mothers day gift.


----------



## Iridescent

Beyond the rack has Longchamp on sale. Medium is $79 and I had email offer for $10  Free shipping. Two more days till deal ends I believe . Hope this helps.


----------



## db89

ildera5 said:


> LONGCHAMP at Yorkdale is NOW OPEN .
> 
> 
> http://yorkdale.com/yorkdale-says-bienvenue-to-longchamp/



if i call the store to order , will they deliver anywhere in Canada ?


----------



## meeh16

Anyone know what is the price of a le pliage backpack in Canada?

Thanks


----------



## HesitantShopper

Anyone been to the Yorkdale location yet? was going this weekend but figured with Mothers day it would make the zoo look uncrowded lol

I may try for Wednesday! kinda hoping for feedback on it before i make the trek.


----------



## bagsgalore123

Beyond the rack. Are all the mediums short handles?
I think I need a long handle.


----------



## HesitantShopper

bagsgalore123 said:


> Beyond the rack. Are all the mediums short handles?
> I think I need a long handle.



Keep checking, i finally grabbed a long handled small! it was not there earlier today lol refresh is you BFF


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iridescent said:


> Beyond the rack has Longchamp on sale. Medium is $79 and I had email offer for $10  Free shipping. Two more days till deal ends I believe . Hope this helps.



Thanks for mentioning! i hadn't even checked my email that day


----------



## bagsgalore123

Ooh I see it now. I wish they had a medium long handle too.
Do they often have sales?


----------



## HesitantShopper

bagsgalore123 said:


> Ooh I see it now. I wish they had a medium long handle too.
> Do they often have sales?



I think it's hit n miss.. random they do send emails lol just i hadn't logged into mine and actually saw the post on this thread first. I know you have to be quick though!


----------



## Iridescent

HesitantShopper said:


> Thanks for mentioning! i hadn't even checked my email that day



 Having Longchamp on sale in Canada is like a lotto win for me haha. I bought the med short handle in Taupe. Measurements make me think it's a large and that got me all excited. I have the email nnotification saying it shipped. Fingers crossed...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iridescent said:


> Having Longchamp on sale in Canada is like a lotto win for me haha. I bought the med short handle in Taupe. Measurements make me think it's a large and that got me all excited. I have the email nnotification saying it shipped. Fingers crossed...



Well it was great you posted as i had been so busy i had neglected my email and would have had no idea.. i finally snagged a Green(well they define it as 'mint'?) SLH... i adore greens and wanted a longer handle...

Taupe is a great color, super versatile.


----------



## bagsgalore123

Is $180 USD a good price for the Neo black from bagshop?

Or should I get the regular le pilage one in new navy, black, or gunmetal?


----------



## Iridescent

bagsgalore123 said:


> Is $180 USD a good price for the Neo black from bagshop?
> 
> Or should I get the regular le pilage one in new navy, black, or gunmetal?



Lepliage is $160 large long handle at the Yorkdale store. Bagshop migh be cheaper to buy but my experience with the bbrokerage charges in Jan was not positive. My navy ende up costing abit over $200 CAD after exchange and brokerage . I would suggest calling the store and ask how much the Neo is .... hope this helps


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iridescent said:


> Lepliage is $160 large long handle at the Yorkdale store. Bagshop migh be cheaper to buy but my experience with the bbrokerage charges in Jan was not positive. My navy ende up costing abit over $200 CAD after exchange and brokerage . I would suggest calling the store and ask how much the Neo is .... hope this helps



Sounds like you've maybe been to the Yorkdale store? do tell if you have lol I hope to get there soon but farm commitments are going to stop me for a bit.


----------



## Iridescent

bagsgalore123 said:


> Is $180 USD a good price for the Neo black from bagshop?
> 
> Or should I get the regular le pilage one in new navy, black, or gunmetal?



Lepliage is $160 large long handle at the Yorkdale store. Bagshop migh be cheaper to buy but my experience with the bbrokerage charges in Jan was not positive. My navy ende up costing abit over $200 CAD after exchange and brokerage . I would suggest calling the store and ask how much the Neo is .... hope this helps


----------



## herro.squirrely

Good to know that the LC store is open at Yorkdale! I might have to make a trip to Toronto this summer.


----------



## Iridescent

HesitantShopper said:


> Sounds like you've maybe been to the Yorkdale store? do tell if you have lol I hope to get there soon but farm commitments are going to stop me for a bit.



Hehe   yeah. In fact I saw there contact info on Longchamp online and called them asking if they have the Sarah Morris collection. Their answer "the store opens next week" lol. The SA did tell me to expect the Longchamp Canada online shop launch soon too. Yorkdale Longchamp is nice but they don't have alot of colors. I'm still excited that we have a store to call our own  The SA said that they are slowly getting the limited edition stock in. They had a couple of Jeremy Scott travel bags on display, a blush pink Cage aux oiseaux long handle and the new rope designs. I just love the convenience of Longchamp it's like an addiction now. I'm looking at selling my Coach leather bags just to fund more Longchamp and LV (only have a LV Neverfull GM)


----------



## seton

Iridescent said:


> I'm looking at selling my Coach leather bags just to fund more Longchamp and LV (only have a LV Neverfull GM)


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> memestorage.com/_nw/22/06622395.jpg


----------



## Iridescent

seton said:


> memestorage.com/_nw/22/06622395.jpg



Haha thank you Seton ... this is too cute


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iridescent said:


> Hehe   yeah. In fact I saw there contact info on Longchamp online and called them asking if they have the Sarah Morris collection. Their answer "the store opens next week" lol. *The SA did tell me to expect the Longchamp Canada online shop launch soon too.* Yorkdale Longchamp is nice but they don't have alot of colors. I'm still excited that we have a store to call our own  The SA said that they are slowly getting the limited edition stock in. They had a couple of Jeremy Scott travel bags on display, a blush pink Cage aux oiseaux long handle and the new rope designs. I just love the convenience of Longchamp it's like an addiction now. I'm looking at selling my Coach leather bags just to fund more Longchamp and LV (only have a LV Neverfull GM)



Sounds super fun! and omg! a store of our own, thud. <---- i just fell over. 

I enjoy the lightness and massive color range of LC's, and let's face it for our weather? they are never a concern lol


----------



## cheidel

bagsgalore123 said:


> Is $180 USD a good price for the Neo black from bagshop?
> 
> Or should I get the regular le pilage one in new navy, black, or gunmetal?


I have the LP LLH 1899 and MSH 1623 in gunmetal love them both, such a great neutral.  I have the LP LLH 2724 in New Navy, a great neutral also, and lately my favorite!!!  I also plan to get classic black LLH soon.  So, you can't go wrong with either color!  If you order from Bagshop, use code word Bagshop for a discount, and they do have 20% off sales sometimes.


----------



## ildera5

I know I posted that the store was open at Yorkdale but I haven't had a chance to go .. until today .. can't wait .


----------



## HesitantShopper

ildera5 said:


> I know I posted that the store was open at Yorkdale but I haven't had a chance to go .. until today .. can't wait .



how fun! report what it's like.. i still don't know when i'll get there... won't be this week unless i have my final lamb on the ground..


----------



## ildera5

HesitantShopper said:


> how fun! report what it's like.. i still don't know when i'll get there... won't be this week unless i have my final lamb on the ground..



Do you just have sheep or other animals on your farm?  

So, went in today with my friend and it was nice. They had a good selection of Le Pliage bags, but their Neo selection was pretty small. Now, that could be bc they just opened so that should change.  Some of the leather stuff was nice, and I did like the cosmetic bags that they had. I loved the Jeremy Scott LE Zodiac Le Pliage, but sadly it was only in the large hand-carried tote, and I prefer shoulder bags.  I did see some of the colours coming for the Autumn and dark green in Le Pliage is one of them, so I am very excited for that.

The manager also told me that the Canadian site is officially launching on Tuesday .


----------



## snoflinga

ildera5 said:


> Do you just have sheep or other animals on your farm?
> 
> So, went in today with my friend and it was nice. They had a good selection of Le Pliage bags, but their Neo selection was pretty small. Now, that could be bc they just opened so that should change.  Some of the leather stuff was nice, and I did like the cosmetic bags that they had. I loved the Jeremy Scott LE Zodiac Le Pliage, but sadly it was only in the large hand-carried tote, and I prefer shoulder bags.  I did see some of the colours coming for the Autumn and dark green in Le Pliage is one of them, so I am very excited for that.
> 
> The manager also told me that the Canadian site is officially launching on Tuesday .



Thanks for the info!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ildera5 said:


> Do you just have sheep or other animals on your farm?
> 
> So, went in today with my friend and it was nice. They had a good selection of Le Pliage bags, but their Neo selection was pretty small. Now, that could be bc they just opened so that should change.  Some of the leather stuff was nice, and I did like the cosmetic bags that they had. I loved the Jeremy Scott LE Zodiac Le Pliage, but sadly it was only in the large hand-carried tote, and I prefer shoulder bags.  I did see some of the colours coming for the Autumn and dark green in Le Pliage is one of them, so I am very excited for that.
> 
> The manager also told me that the Canadian site is officially launching on Tuesday .



Tuesday!? omg that is awesome lol green? i love greens. How are the price points? 

I have the sheep, horses, ducks and chickens... just i can't be hours from home with her about to lamb at anytime lol purse admiring must wait. 

Thanks for the report!


----------



## ildera5

HesitantShopper said:


> Tuesday!? omg that is awesome lol green? i love greens. How are the price points?
> 
> I have the sheep, horses, ducks and chickens... just i can't be hours from home with her about to lamb at anytime lol purse admiring must wait.
> 
> Thanks for the report!



That is so cool!!  LOVE horses .

The price points are not bad .. the larger Le Pliage with long straps is $160. The make-up bags (leather) were btwn $150-$250 depending on size.  I was afraid to look at the prices for the leather bags .. LOL .. but at least it will all be on the Web site soon .


----------



## HesitantShopper

ildera5 said:


> That is so cool!!  LOVE horses .
> 
> The price points are not bad .. the larger Le Pliage with long straps is $160. The make-up bags (leather) were btwn $150-$250 depending on size.  I was afraid to look at the prices for the leather bags .. LOL .. but at least it will all be on the Web site soon .



LOL yeah they can be fun...

i'd be afraid to peek at the leather too. What's a small neo running? if you recall of coarse. I still need to sort if i could wear one the lack of adjust ability of the strap is concerning.


----------



## SMYork

You can now purchase Longchamp at the new store in Yorkdale Mall-Canadian On line store launching May 19.


----------



## ildera5

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL yeah they can be fun...
> 
> i'd be afraid to peek at the leather too. What's a small neo running? if you recall of coarse. I still need to sort if i could wear one the lack of adjust ability of the strap is concerning.


 
I have the larger one and it is $200 (the shoulder one), but not sure what the hand-held with the strap is priced at.  Only 2 more days to wait


----------



## HesitantShopper

ildera5 said:


> I have the larger one and it is $200 (the shoulder one), but not sure what the hand-held with the strap is priced at.  Only 2 more days to wait



Thanks! can't wait for it to open tomorrow!


----------



## herro.squirrely

SMYork said:


> You can now purchase Longchamp at the new store in Yorkdale Mall-Canadian On line store launching May 19.



Thanks for the info! I'm so excited!


----------



## snoflinga

Is the new site live for anyone yet? I checked at work and at home and I don't see it yet. Not that I'm impatient or anything


----------



## HesitantShopper

snoflinga said:


> Is the new site live for anyone yet? I checked at work and at home and I don't see it yet. Not that I'm impatient or anything



nope, not unless i don't 'get' how one is supposed to access it? how sad.


----------



## snoflinga

HesitantShopper said:


> nope, not unless i don't 'get' how one is supposed to access it? how sad.



I was hoping it was just my computers   I'll keep checking and will report back if I see any updates.


----------



## Iridescent

snoflinga said:


> Is the new site live for anyone yet? I checked at work and at home and I don't see it yet. Not that I'm impatient or anything



Lol I thought I was the only one .... not that we are impatient or anything .


----------



## donnaoh

Iridescent said:


> Lol I thought I was the only one .... not that we are impatient or anything .


I see it on: ca.longchamp.com

No pricing info. Have to call to make a purchase.


----------



## HesitantShopper

donnaoh said:


> I see it on: ca.longchamp.com
> 
> No pricing info. Have to call to make a purchase.



No pricing and have to call? what's the point then lol basically it's just an online catalog. Hopefully they upgrade this.


----------



## Iridescent

Nooooo! !!!!! It needs to be a proper online store. Not this half hearted site :/ ... oh did you notice there is a my account and checkout cart type option on top . Maybe someone is slowly working on it ....


----------



## snoflinga

donnaoh said:


> I see it on: ca.longchamp.com
> 
> No pricing info. Have to call to make a purchase.



That's exactly how the site looked to me last week.  Only thing that had prices or ordering info was the Pliage personalization.  I was hoping they'd add a real online ordering site   Oh well.  Maybe I'll make the trek to the Yorkdale store at some point.


----------



## harp04

Have you tried Neiman Marcus ? They offer free shipping to Canada (also duty free) and they have a small Longchamp selection (mostly Le Pliage).


----------



## HesitantShopper

snoflinga said:


> That's exactly how the site looked to me last week.  Only thing that had prices or ordering info was the Pliage personalization.  I was hoping they'd add a real online ordering site   Oh well.  Maybe I'll make the trek to the Yorkdale store at some point.



yep, that was there was the start, i believe exclusively for the custom orders. I don't get it, a proper online site is with pricing, ordering etc..

I hope there is a delay. I am holding out hope.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Okay NOW it's working i see prices and add to cart beside Neo and other models! yay!!


----------



## donnaoh

HesitantShopper said:


> Okay NOW it's working i see prices and add to cart beside Neo and other models! yay!!


----------



## smile1

Amazing news!!!!!!!


----------



## snoflinga

Glad it's up now


----------



## Iridescent

Yeay. Did anyone see the black Sarah Morris travel bag in stock? It's sold out now ....


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iridescent said:


> Yeay. Did anyone see the black Sarah Morris travel bag in stock? It's sold out now ....



I only briefly looked at the S. Edt perhaps call CS, maybe they can assist with re-stock info or a store order??


----------



## seton

Iridescent said:


> Yeay. Did anyone see the black Sarah Morris travel bag in stock? It's sold out now ....




"Sold Out" probably means it was never in stock in this case.


----------



## Iridescent

&#8593; ... Yeah I think so too. I called CS and they said it's not in stock in any Longchamp store in Canada. They did let me know that they can have me on a wait list if they see incoming stock on their system for any of the bags currently sold out. (Just that the ones I wanted had no incoming shipment).


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iridescent said:


> &#8593; ... Yeah I think so too. I called CS and they said it's not in stock in any Longchamp store in Canada. They did let me know that they can have me on a wait list if they see incoming stock on their system for any of the bags currently sold out. (Just that the ones I wanted had no incoming shipment).



Interesting, quite a few then are not available.


----------



## snoflinga

I made it to the Yorkdale store today, and picked up my first Pliage bag   They have a rack there that shows all the sizes so you don't have to unfold the bags from the wall to try them on.  I asked them about the custom Pliage bags, and they confirmed that you have to order them online and you can't order them through the store.


----------



## HesitantShopper

snoflinga said:


> I made it to the Yorkdale store today, and picked up my first Pliage bag   They have a rack there that shows all the sizes so you don't have to unfold the bags from the wall to try them on.  I asked them about the custom Pliage bags, and they confirmed that you have to order them online and you can't order them through the store.



how fun! so what did you get?


----------



## snoflinga

HesitantShopper said:


> how fun! so what did you get?



Shopping tote in bilberry.  It's stuffed with bedsheets to hopefully soften the fold lines


----------



## herro.squirrely

snoflinga said:


> Shopping tote in bilberry.  It's stuffed with bedsheets to hopefully soften the fold lines



Congrats on your first pliage bag! Bilberry was also my first LC bag.


----------



## EGBDF

snoflinga said:


> Shopping tote in bilberry.  It's stuffed with bedsheets to hopefully soften the fold lines



Congrats! Bilberry is a great color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

snoflinga said:


> Shopping tote in bilberry.  It's stuffed with bedsheets to hopefully soften the fold lines



Adore this color! perfect choice for your first LP. The wrinkles tend to fall out with use.


----------



## Iridescent

snoflinga said:


> Shopping tote in bilberry.  It's stuffed with bedsheets to hopefully soften the fold lines



Congrats. Bilberry is my first Le pliage too. I have 4 Le pliage and one Palantes in about a span of two years.  and converting my friends to Le pliage along the way*too


----------



## herro.squirrely

HesitantShopper said:


> Hard to say, if they don't broker it'll likely depend on who they use to ship it, update when you get it if you wouldn't mind? it's good to know these things makes a difference on whether the deal is worthwhile.



Hello! I finally have an update on the longchamp bag I purchased from bagshop a few months ago. I didn't get charged any brokerage fees and it was shipped via USPS. The exchange rate has been terrible lately so I paid a lot more for the bag than I would've liked... Hope this helps!


----------



## HesitantShopper

herro.squirrely said:


> Hello! I finally have an update on the longchamp bag I purchased from bagshop a few months ago. I didn't get charged any brokerage fees and it was shipped via USPS. The exchange rate has been terrible lately so I paid a lot more for the bag than I would've liked... Hope this helps!



Thank you for updating! glad to hear you missed any extra fees, definitely sucks about the exchange rate though lol Hope your enjoying the bag!


----------



## donnaoh

I just scored a Medium Le Pliage Cuir in the Cherry colour at Holts for $429 before taxes!! Regular $610. This is part of their "pre-sale". I pick the bag up Thursday. So happy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

donnaoh said:


> I just scored a Medium Le Pliage Cuir in the Cherry colour at Holts for $429 before taxes!! Regular $610. This is part of their "pre-sale". I pick the bag up Thursday. So happy!



Score! can't wait to see!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Beyond the rack has Cuirs a whole bunch of styles, including neo, totes... crossbodies and even wallets!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Beyond the rack again! some Nylon LP's.. small, medium.. a few neo.


----------



## seton

the celine forum is questioning the authenticity of the recent celine sale on BTR.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> the celine forum is questioning the authenticity of the recent celine sale on BTR.




What's BTR?


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> the celine forum is questioning the authenticity of the recent celine sale on BTR.



Yes, i have been following that thread but seems incredibly vague and varied . Some say theirs have been authenticated just fine, others are saying they are worried and requested refunds.

It's against Canadian law to sell counterfeit goods, so i suppose I am on the fence at the moment? Nothing i have received from them is fake.

This is what they say in the F.A.Q.
"
                                                  How do I know that the merchandise is really from the designer?

                      We guarantee the authenticity of all our merchandise"

I decided to check out the BBB and while they are not members of it they receive an A rating and have minimal complaints or issues that have reported in the last 3yrs... 

Again, i am in waffle land, keeping an eye but will mention that they have products simply because my experience has been genuine and problem free. 





Glitter_pixie said:


> What's BTR?



Beyond the rack, it's an online place that sells designer goods, i don't know if it has a US counterpart? the one i am on is Canadian.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Here is a new one in my Costco this afternoon... Longchamp LP! pretty sure this the LLH as it looks fairly big folded, i have a SLH and it doesn't look that big.

Pretty color, they called it amethyst. 125$ if the pic isn't clear enough, i sorta wanted to do this quick...


----------



## HesitantShopper

I see they have updated the Longchamp Canada site with fall designs/colors...

um, i also see they have raised the prices~ my small long handled LP is now 150$ up from the 135$ that existed before.


----------



## JuicyFruit839

I've seen some at Winners and Marshall's.


----------



## Aimsley

Has anyone ever seen LP bags at winners/marshalls or Costco in Vancouver, Canada?


----------



## SMYork

Costco, Winners and Marshalls are not authorized Longchamp sellers.  I called the store and cusotmer service line in Canada.  

You do the math!


----------

